# Sticky  2nd edition of The Illustrated Standard of the GSD



## Irie

Hello all,

There is a book detailing the anatomy and structure of the GSD that was made by Linda Shaw. It is an amazing book (I have the first edition), and now has an updated second edition for anyone out there who is interested. I would like to make this post for discussing the book and its topics relating to the breed standard. 

Mods, please remove if inappropriate...I do not mean this as an advertisement, more of a good-natured heads up that the book was back in print. In a previous thread about the book there was interest but it was not available at the time I believe.


----------



## Castlemaid

If Linda came on the board to post about her book, that would be advertising. When others post about a book, it is a recommendation. 

Linda is *THE* expert on GSD conformation and anatomy. This post is worth a sticky.


----------



## Fodder

Just placed my order


----------



## Kitty Nikolai

Wow, $55 for the paperback. I think I will have to wait a bit.


----------



## Sunsilver

I wish I'd seen this BEFORE my birthday rolled around!

First edition of her book sold out quickly so I will definitely be buying this soon!


----------

